# Brakes Slow To Release



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Quite often when I release the brakes after a complete stop, they don't want to let go right away. I can actually have my foot off of the brake pedal and go nowhere because the trailer brakes are still applied. Once I give a little throttle, all is well and they are totally free wheel. I can't say that this is a particular problem, but just may be characteristic of the method by which electric brakes operate. 
I have a boat trailer with electric brakes, similarly it is slow to release, but does so on its own each time. 
Does anyone notice this as well?
Thanks


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

As I have never experienced what you are describing and it happens to you with different braking systems leads me to think of a possible issue with your brake controller. I can hear mine release when I come off the brake from a stop and it is instantaneous. What brake controller are you using?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

H2oSprayer said:


> As I have never experienced what you are describing and it happens to you with different braking systems leads me to think of a possible issue with your brake controller. I can hear mine release when I come off the brake from a stop and it is instantaneous. What brake controller are you using?


Excellent suggestion. I have a Prodigy "P-2" model. It's as as old as the truck, about 12 years. 
Since it's not hard to duplicate this scenario. I'm going to hook up the trailer, and drive around our RV lot. When it does this, I'll have my wife unplug the connector. If it lets loose right away, we can assume that's the problem.
What do you think of that experiment? And, if that is conclusive, I suppose the "P-3" is the latest and greatest?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Another issue could be the pedal return spring not bringing the brake pedal to the top. Once you hit the gas that little extra momentum gets the brake switch to make.

On the P2 there should be a read out of the volts being applied to the brakes. What are you seeing when you slowly release the brakes? Is it diddferent if you dump the brakes fast?


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Andy is correct, the P2 displays the voltage as applied to trailer. When nothing, it shows a "C" (connected). Brake light circuit activates the unit, then inertia sensor proportions applied voltage. When the brake pedal is released, the brake lights are off and the controller display reads "C" as it should.

All of this is leading somewhere! This morning, I went looking for the instruction book that I haven't looked at in 12 years. Couldn't find it, so I went online and downloaded it. This line, printed on the first page got my attention:

*5. The Prodigy will "HOLD" your trailer
with 25% of power setting while you are
at a standstill with brake pedal applied for
longer than 5 seconds.*

Unfortunately, I find no further direction or elaboration of that function. So, I'm inclined to give the folks a call next week and ask more about that. 
I'm sure a lot of us are using these controllers, so it may be good that we know more about this "HOLD" feature.

I'll let you know...

Dave


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

I don't have that issue with the brakes holding after a complete stop, but I'm thinking if your tow vehicle has automatic trans, you are having to keep your foot on the brake pedal to prevent the vehicle from rolling after stopping, which might be causing that holding feature of the Prodigy to remain on. My Dodge diesel has manual 6 speed so obviously with the clutch pedal depressed I don't have to keep my foot on the brake pedal to keep the truck from moving forward.

My issue with trailer brakes is that they get very sensitive and "grabby" as they warm up which is pretty un-nerving on a long downhill grade. I've followed the instructions for setting the sensitivity on the Prodigy (watched the video online) so I'm pretty sure the controller is adjusted properly. I now have a Banks exhaust brake on my truck which I hope will help to minimize that problem. Wondering if anyone else has "grabby" trailer brakes?

My trailer is a 2012 270FL, and has very few towing miles on it.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Today we did a little experiment. We hooked up the trailer and I drove slowly around our RV lot making some stops. I easily got the trailer to not release the brakes as I described earlier. At that time, I asked my wife to unplug the cable connection from the truck. I was anticipating that the brakes would immediately release. They did not. My conclusion is that the controller is operating okay. For the time being, I'm not going to be too concerned about this since they let loose the moment I pull away. I will be interested to learn if other folks recognize this issue.
I've also discovered that the "hold" feature on the P2 means that 5 seconds after stopping, the controller cuts the voltage to the trailer to 25%.


----------



## deepvee16 (Jan 27, 2014)

nvsteve said:


> I don't have that issue with the brakes holding after a complete stop, but I'm thinking if your tow vehicle has automatic trans, you are having to keep your foot on the brake pedal to prevent the vehicle from rolling after stopping, which might be causing that holding feature of the Prodigy to remain on. My Dodge diesel has manual 6 speed so obviously with the clutch pedal depressed I don't have to keep my foot on the brake pedal to keep the truck from moving forward.
> 
> My issue with trailer brakes is that they get very sensitive and "grabby" as they warm up which is pretty un-nerving on a long downhill grade. I've followed the instructions for setting the sensitivity on the Prodigy (watched the video online) so I'm pretty sure the controller is adjusted properly. I now have a Banks exhaust brake on my truck which I hope will help to minimize that problem. Wondering if anyone else has "grabby" trailer brakes?
> 
> My trailer is a 2012 270FL, and has very few towing miles on it.


Other than playing with the gain and boost adjustments on your controller, I haven't any suggestions as to why you're brakes are grabbing. 
I am confused by your statement _"My Dodge diesel has manual 6 speed so obviously with the clutch pedal depressed I don't have to keep my foot on the brake pedal to keep the truck from moving forward."_ Really? Does this mean that you have the truck in gear and ride the clutch in some way to remain still. Or, do the new trucks have some sort of roll control feature built in. Years ago, I drove heavy dump trucks that had what was called a "Trolley Brake" next to the steering wheel. When stopped temporarily, like at at stoplight, you could simply move the lever and it would keep the brakes applied with having to use your foot. Of course these were air actuated brakes.


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

DeepVee16,

I can see where my post was confusing. What I was trying to describe was that assuming the rig is not on an incline or decline, just sitting still with an automatic in gear you would have to have your foot on the brake pedal to keep it from creeping ahead (as in stopped at a traffic signal)which might activate the Prodigy hold feature described in earlier posts. Whereas with the stick shift in that situation once stopped with clutch pedal depressed it doesn't move forward with foot off the brake pedal.

Probably none of this matters anyway 

I've tried making fine adjustments to the Prodigy sensitivity knob to eliminate the brake grab but it always seems to be an all or nothing situation.


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

Regarding my grabby brakes, maybe I'd better jack it up and check the brake adjustment?


----------



## nvsteve (May 19, 2012)

nvsteve said:


> Regarding my grabby brakes, maybe I'd better jack it up and check the brake adjustment?


Just wanting to close the loop on this grabby brake problem. It turns out my controller adjustment was way way out of whack, and now I've got it corrected. So it was a self inflicted wound. I'm such a dork.


----------

